

First Lamborghini Dealership to accept Bitcoin - gigavps
http://lamborghininewportbeach.blogspot.com/2013/12/we-just-sold-our-very-first-vehicle.html

======
ihuman
Are there any reports on how many Bitcoins it cost? I wonder if the price
would fluctuate with the Bitcoin-USD exchange rate, and if so, which source
are they using to get the rate.

